# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lyrica ofewel pregabaline

## moppie2

hallo ik ben joke,
ik gebruik sinds kort 10 dgn . lyrica voor angst ,paniekstoornis en ook depressie 
.tot vorig jaar paroxetine gebruikt , werkte iets maar niet genoeg . toen van mijn angst afgekomen door ademhalingstherapie .
werkt nu helaas niet meer .
wie heeft met lyrica ervaring of het ook werkt tegen een depressie en paniekstoornis.
mijn psychiater zegt dat het hier ook tegen werkt . ik twijfel alleen hier wat aan ,omdat het niet in de bijsluiter staat .
antwoord van psychiater hierop was dat dat is omdat het nog een vrij nieuw middel is en dat het daarom nog niet beschreven is.
dus graag reacties over dit middel en gebruik bij paniekstoornis en middelmatige depressie . 
en ook hoeveel mg. dan gebruikt werkt .
bij voorbaat dank.

----------

